# Crusty 70 stingray



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 24, 2021)

Bought this to clean up some


----------



## Robert Troub (Apr 24, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 24, 2021)

damn I never see bikes like that around here. Nice score


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 24, 2021)

I’m really starting to develop a passion for the crusty stingrays , I don’t find them often here either


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 25, 2021)

Got it rideable today , I need a green seat in just fair shape to match the rest


----------

